#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Thai book with conversations/dialogues?

## Silent Ninja

Looking for a book with conversations/dialogues. Not a language learner book, but a book with full of real dialogues in Thai (Thai letters, not some latin letters attempt at writing Thai).

Anyone seen such a book?

I haven't been able to find a book myself, so currently have a friend transcribe dialogues from YouTube lakorns. It works, but it would be better just to get a book with conversations/dialogues.

----------

